# Old NES game that i can't remember



## RCJayce (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi guys, I'm looking for a NES game that I played in my childhood I will try to give the most information possible.

First it was a platformer, it was ambiented in the jungle,the main character was a boy, I remember a level with ladders and vines, maybe it was my cartridge but it was all in japaneses/Chinese, and it was very difficult at the time. Just let me know if you need more info and i will try to give my best. Thanks guys


----------



## Lycan911 (Jan 22, 2015)

Jungle Book? If not please try to remember as much as you can.


----------



## injection18 (Jan 22, 2015)

Hook ?


----------



## RCJayce (Jan 22, 2015)

Neither of those. I remember that the story was of a boy that search's for a girl that I was kidnapped


----------



## bootsector (Jan 22, 2015)

Adventure Island?


----------



## WiiuGold (Jan 22, 2015)

Operation Wolf.


----------



## bootsector (Jan 22, 2015)

What kind of weapons are used by the character?


----------



## DjoeN (Jan 22, 2015)

Adventure Island, seems like the story and gameplay 
(In fact the game was Wonderboy, but since Sega held the license, Hudson Soft renamed it to Adventur Island and changed some graphics.)


----------



## Lycan911 (Jan 22, 2015)

I also thought it's Adventure Island, but that doesn't have ladders and vines afaik ._.


----------



## WiiuGold (Jan 22, 2015)

Pitfall


----------



## DjoeN (Jan 22, 2015)

The Legend of Prince Vaillant It has ladders and vines (but is not in Japanese/Chinese)


----------



## RCJayce (Jan 22, 2015)

Neither of those guys, the character doesn't use weapons AFAIK, and it was more oriented to children. First I thought that it was The Adventures of Lolo but it wasn't maybe it's a similar name.

The character looks like this one: http://www.google.com.ar/imgres?imgurl=http://nintendoagemedia.com/elements_nocache/E8BFE488-EA69-A7B0-5914635EAC579BC3.jpg&imgrefurl=http://nintendoage.com/forum/messageview.cfm?catid=5&threadid=58189&h=552&w=469&tbnid=2c5l2u0pWjgKBM:&zoom=1&docid=OAujXfPvAk5r9M&ei=EWLBVMHUJbeSsQTQo4LgBQ&tbm=isch&ved=0CEgQMyhAMEA42AQ


----------



## DjoeN (Jan 22, 2015)

If it was chinese, it could as well be a pirated nes game anyway


----------



## RCJayce (Jan 22, 2015)

DjoeN said:


> If it was chinese, it could as well be a pirated nes game anyway


 
i'm pretty sure that i was a Japanese game. I don't think that it was a hacked/pirated game.


----------



## Lycan911 (Jan 22, 2015)

Maybe Tarzan?


----------



## Mark McDonut (Jan 22, 2015)

RCJayce said:


> i'm pretty sure that i was a Japanese game. I don't think that it was a hacked/pirated game.


 
Was it Amagon?

http://www.arcadeartwork.org/galleries/nesA/nes_amagon.jpg


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jan 22, 2015)

Pitfall?
Oh damn, guess I went a little bit too much back in time.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 22, 2015)

I know it is a stretch but maybe it is contra


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 22, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Pitfall?
> Oh damn, guess I went a little bit too much back in time.


 
Super pitfall was on the nes tho


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jan 22, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Super pitfall was on the nes tho


Yep that one, Super Pitfall.


----------



## Deleted member 331788 (Jan 22, 2015)

Joe and Mac ???


----------



## DjoeN (Jan 22, 2015)

iQue said:


> Joe and Mac ???


 
I can't think of any ladders or vines in that game.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 22, 2015)

Maybe they were not ladder and the op just cant clearly remember?


----------



## DjoeN (Jan 22, 2015)

The Goonies (Japanese version!)

It has all, no weapons, ladders, vines and a girl to rescue! (See speedrun youtube video)


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 22, 2015)

DjoeN said:


> The Goonies (Japanese version!)
> 
> It has all, no weapons, ladders, vines and a girl to rescue! (See speedrun youtube video)




Yeah that could be it since the nes version never got an English release


----------



## nodnyl10 (Jan 22, 2015)

Hmm, "Little Nemo: The Dream Master" is what I can think of. I somewhat got the platformer, boy, jungle part right I think, not sure of the ladder and vines.


----------



## zerofalcon (Jan 22, 2015)

Could be Jungle Hunt but AFAIK it was released for atari systems and arcade.


----------



## RCJayce (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks for helping me guys, but those don't are the game that i'm searching, i remember clearly the ladders and vines part, it was in the beginning of the game, you start in a jungle area and enter a room with those elements that you need to cross to get to the other side.


----------



## nodnyl10 (Jan 22, 2015)

Crayon Shinchan game? IDK what Crayon Shinchan but believe me, it's a platformer (I played it before).


----------



## RCJayce (Jan 23, 2015)

Kelton2 said:


> Super Pitfall?


Lol no, Pitfall was a great game in my childhood and I remember it very well, this one its pretty rare, I remember playing it a lot because it was very good and difficult (at least for me) I remember that It had something about doors. Remember that it was in Japanese's so I didn't understand what the plot was, btw there is a page with all the NES/Famicom games listed? Maybe I could try searching it there.

Oh and btw it looked very good at the time, maybe it was some gams launched in the last days of NES


----------



## chicodiesel (Jan 23, 2015)

Dragon Ball nes?


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 23, 2015)

chicodiesel said:


> Dragon Ball nes?


 
Definitely not XD


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 23, 2015)

RCJayce said:


> Lol no, Pitfall was a great game in my childhood and I remember it very well, this one its pretty rare, I remember playing it a lot because it was very good and difficult (at least for me) I remember that It had something about doors. Remember that it was in Japanese's so I didn't understand what the plot was, btw there is a page with all the NES/Famicom games listed? Maybe I could try searching it there.
> 
> Oh and btw it looked very good at the time, maybe it was some gams launched in the last days of NES


http://famicomworld.com/game-list/


----------



## RCJayce (Jan 23, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> http://famicomworld.com/game-list/


Time to do some research! I will try to recreate in Paint the level/part of the Vines thing, it was at the very beginning so if anyone here played that game he or she will remember it


----------



## RCJayce (Jan 23, 2015)

I found it!


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 23, 2015)

RCJayce said:


> I found it!


What game was it?


----------



## RCJayce (Jan 23, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> What game was it?


NVM it wasn't but it looks A LOT like this game.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 23, 2015)

RCJayce said:


> NVM it wasn't but it looks A LOT like this game.



Welp I'm glad you found it.


----------



## WiiuGold (Jan 23, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Welp I'm glad you found it.


That isnt the game. Lol


----------



## RCJayce (Jan 23, 2015)

WiiuGold said:


> That isnt the game. Lol


 
No, but it's look very similar. so similar that makes me doubt hahaha

Edit: the game is Banana Prince, but it looks like that my memory is fucked up.

So, thanks for everything guys and girls.. i really appreciate all the help.

love ♥


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 23, 2015)

WiiuGold said:


> That isnt the game. Lol


Damn it didn't fully read my bad  but atleast its something to go by now....


----------



## RCJayce (Jan 23, 2015)

Oh and this was the ladder and vines thing.


----------



## Aeter (Jan 23, 2015)

I used to rent that game a lot back in the day. 
Didn't understand much of the game since it was in German, except for some annoying enemy calling me a "dummkopf", which basically means dumb ass. 
Bet this is the only game that is available in German and Japanese only.


----------



## RCJayce (Jan 23, 2015)

My childhood is now complete! Thanks!


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jan 23, 2015)

What's the name of the game?! DX
I thought you said it wasn't that one,,, ?


----------



## WiiuGold (Jan 23, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> What's the name of the game?! DX


Banana Prince


----------



## RCJayce (Jan 23, 2015)

WiiuGold said:


> Banana Prince


 
or Bananan Ouji no Daibouken

[user]Shadowone333[/user]

Yeah, but after seeing a full gameplay i realized that it was that game, it just that my memory is fucked up. you know, drugs and stuff.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 23, 2015)

RCJayce said:


> or Bananan Ouji no Daibouken
> 
> [user]Shadowone333[/user]
> 
> Yeah, but after seeing a full gameplay i realized that it was that game, it just that my memory is fucked up. you know, drugs and stuff.


 
This game looks fun XD


----------



## RCJayce (Jan 23, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> This game looks fun XD


It's a great game, and somewhat difficult. oh and btw check again the picture lol.



Aeter said:


> I used to rent that game a lot back in the day.
> Didn't understand much of the game since it was in German, except for some annoying enemy calling me a "dummkopf", which basically means dumb ass.
> Bet this is the only game that is available in German and Japanese only.


Well there is a translated version of this game in some dope emu site. just in case you wanna play it again. is very good.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 23, 2015)

RCJayce said:


> It's a great game, and somewhat difficult. oh and btw check again the picture lol.


 
LOL le master toon link avatar XD


----------



## RCJayce (Jan 23, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> LOL le master toon link avatar XD


One Toon Link to rule them all.


----------



## Aeter (Jan 23, 2015)

No need for a translated version, my German has improved quite a lot since I was 8  
That and I kind of liked the quirky German stuff.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 23, 2015)

Welp I think I know what I'll do this weakend


----------



## RCJayce (Jan 23, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Welp I think I know what I'll do this weakend


Look for a backup plan, cause in two hours you finish this game. but it's very good ♥


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 23, 2015)

RCJayce said:


> Look for a backup plan, cause in two hours you finish this game. but it's very good ♥


Yeah but my weakened in leaving town to go to a camp which is 1.5 hours away so I'll have something to do on that ride


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 23, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Yeah but my weakened in leaving town to go to a camp which is 1.5 hours away so I'll have something to do on that ride


 
lol "weak" end XD


----------



## RCJayce (Jan 23, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Yeah but my weakened in leaving town to go to a camp which is 1.5 hours away so I'll have something to do on that ride


Well in that way, just spend your ride playing Banana Prince, it will make your ride, the best ride ever. 100% guaranteed

edit: my english sucks, but i refuse to use a Translator. >.<


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 23, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> lol "weak" end XD


Well I sumtimes have prublems with auto correct


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 23, 2015)

RCJayce said:


> Well in that way, just spend your ride playing Banana Prince, it will make your ride, the best ride ever. 100% guaranteed


Yeah it will be unless we get a flat or something like that


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 23, 2015)

RCJayce said:


> Well in that way, just spend your ride playing Banana Prince, it will make your ride, the best ride ever. 100% guaranteed
> 
> edit: my english sucks, but i refuse to use a Translator. >.<


 
Mine isn't better AT ALL


----------



## NESgeek (Feb 4, 2015)

I can't find name of NES game i used to play when i was 5-6... Game is like TMNT, i mean, i think it's pirate game, because on cover is picture of TMNT, game is about some green guy, who can never die, i think he uses trash things, and some green liquid shit...You play on various stages, underwater, etc...I think that last boss is some "train", in the raining night...PLEASE HELP!


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 4, 2015)

NESgeek said:


> I can't find name of NES game i used to play when i was 5-6... Game is like TMNT, i mean, i think it's pirate game, because on cover is picture of TMNT, game is about some green guy, who can never die, i think he uses trash things, and some green liquid shit...You play on various stages, underwater, etc...I think that last boss is some "train", in the raining night...PLEASE HELP!


What was the cart like?


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 4, 2015)

NESgeek said:


> I can't find name of NES game i used to play when i was 5-6... Game is like TMNT, i mean, i think it's pirate game, because on cover is picture of TMNT, game is about some green guy, who can never die, i think he uses trash things, and some green liquid shit...You play on various stages, underwater, etc...I think that last boss is some "train", in the raining night...PLEASE HELP!


 
Battletoads?


----------



## ILOVETOPLAYNESGA (Feb 4, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Battletoads?


I was thinking, "Wow, that would be boogerman if it was a different console."


----------



## migles (Feb 4, 2015)

RCJayce said:


> or Bananan Ouji no Daibouken
> 
> Yeah, but after seeing a full gameplay i realized that it was that game, it just that my memory is fucked up. you know, drugs and stuff.


 
that is normal... i remember my early pc days playing a dos game, it was soo cool and i really loved it (i was 8-9 years old i think)

lots of years later i remember i wanted to get that game back.. all i remembered was it was a old game with "happy" on the name, the character was a dog, i had to find monsters on the map and bring them back to a box

when i spent weeks to find it and finnally did i was really confused, i was not really sure if it was that game but it is...

same thing happened with n64 games, there were some i played as a kid. and now that i found them and play them, they don't look the same game at all...

i think this is the problem of brain smoothing images (he doesnt remember pixels) and when we are kids, things look a lot bigger (lots of old games got small maps, but when we were kids we thought they were huge, except for gta san andreas.)


----------

